# breeding my star tortoise



## yanquehui (Aug 24, 2011)

hi everyone;
i need help

First;
if my female torto is srilanka star and my male is indian star;
can they breed? can they produce fertile baby?
both of them are species of Geochelone Elegans.

Second;
if my female torto is redfoot and my male is cherryhead;
can they breed? can they produce fertile baby?
both of them are species of Geochelone Carboneria.

Thank u so much ^^ need help


----------



## TortBrain (Aug 28, 2011)

Totally confuse??
It's a crossbreed of star and redfoot or cherry?


----------



## cork_screw (Aug 28, 2011)

You don't want to mix these cool species together, you'll muddy the gene pool. Just like how nobody wants a hybrid of a babcocki/pardalis, and if you sell them off, it will be lost in history further down when that animal gets passed around what its lineage is. My advice is don't do it. You keep things clean and in order that way.


----------



## Baoh (Aug 28, 2011)

Is there any evidence that the Sri Lankan and Indian Stars are separate species or even subspecies? If I gave one of each to a fellow scientist that specialized in research on such, would he or she be able to determine it? I do not deal with Stars, so I would not know.


----------



## evlinLoutries (Sep 13, 2011)

Baoh said:


> Is there any evidence that the Sri Lankan and Indian Stars are separate species or even subspecies? If I gave one of each to a fellow scientist that specialized in research on such, would he or she be able to determine it? I do not deal with Stars, so I would not know.



some people said that it just their locality, so they come different..


----------

